# $$$اطلب توقيعك$$$



## القسيس محمد (12 يونيو 2008)

اطلب اى نوع من التوقيع فلاش / متحرك/ ثابت
اى توقيع تطلبه يكون جاهز بعد 24 ساعه
اتمنى الا داره توافق على المو ضوع 
اذا وافق الا داره على المو ضوع 
اللى يطلب توقيع يحط الكلمات اللى يحبها 
ونوع التوقيع يعنى لو عليه 
ترنيمه تشتغل مع مرور الماوس مثلا 
وبمشيئه الله يكون جاهز
ملحوظه
اذا الادارة ما وافق على المو ضوع 
بلا احراج احذفوا 
وعلى فكرة مش هازعل 
محبكم 
s-b


----------



## faris sd4l (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: $$$اطلب توقيعك$$$*

*هو انت مسلم ولا مسيحي خولتني يا زلمة ؟؟؟؟*

*على العموم انا عندي صورة و بدي احولها لفلاش ممكن تعملي اياها ؟؟*






*الفلاش على زوقك ما رح اتدخل*​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: $$$اطلب توقيعك$$$*

انا نفسى فى توقيع لذيذ هادى
و تكون الوانه هاديه
و يبقى فيه جزء من ترنيمه سحابه زكريات

يبقى مكتوب يعنى

لحظه عمر بعيشها معاك هى العمر
و فيها التائب و هو بيرمى نفسه و حياته فى حضن المسيح
لو عملتها لى 
هابقى فرحانه جدا
و ربنا يعوضك
و اكيد من تحت لازم يبقى فيه اسمى

هههههههههههههههههههه
غلاسه طبعا
ههههههههههههههه
و لو اى حد يعرف يعملها لى من اخواتى فى المنتدى لو صعبه عليك
يبقى ربنا يعوضهم
شكرا​


----------



## القسيس محمد (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: $$$اطلب توقيعك$$$*



faris Sd4l قال:


> *هو انت مسلم ولا مسيحي خولتني يا زلمة ؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *على العموم انا عندي صورة و بدي احولها لفلاش ممكن تعملي اياها ؟؟*
> 
> ...


هى فين الصوره ونوع الفلاش
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## جيلان (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: $$$اطلب توقيعك$$$*

*ميرسى كتير على الاهتمام محمد
ولما اعوز حاجة هتلاقينى نطالك هنا طبعا:smile02
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك*


----------



## القسيس محمد (15 يونيو 2008)

جيلان
مغسى على مرورك الراقى جدا


----------



## جيلان (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: $$$اطلب توقيعك$$$*

*


محمدs-b قال:



جيلان
مغسى على مرورك الراقى جدا

أنقر للتوسيع...


مممممممممممممممم
مش مستريحة بصراحة
شمة ريحة تريقة
يلا بقى ربنا يسامحك*


----------



## القسيس محمد (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: $$$اطلب توقيعك$$$*



جيلان قال:


> *مممممممممممممممم*
> *مش مستريحة بصراحة*
> *شمة ريحة تريقة*
> *يلا بقى ربنا يسامحك*


 طيب ليه هاتريق
ثانكس على كلامك بس والله ما تريقه ده فعلا شعورى 
بشكرك انك دخلتى المو ضوع ورديتى


----------



## جيلان (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: $$$اطلب توقيعك$$$*

*يلا حصل خير*


----------



## القسيس محمد (15 يونيو 2008)

حصل خير طبعا 
اشكرك يا رب
ومنتظر طلبك للتوقيع


----------



## My Rock (15 يونيو 2008)

الموضوع مكرر اكثر من مرة و لا داعي لفتح موضوع جديد
يغلق


----------

